# My car got attacked by a pedestrian



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it. 

As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn’t want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where. 

I stopped in time so It should not of been an issue , but this woman was clearly enraged that I had to hard stop 3 feet before the crosswalk. 

She appeared to be in her mid 30’s, dressed in scrubs , big face diaper on carrying some shopping bags from the various upscale stores there. She turned to me and gave this crazed look. 

At this point I pointed to my eyes and then started to mime like I was walking in place . Basically I was trying to say look for cars when your walking...I did this more in a comical way because I already felt she was over reacting . 

That’s when the events turned nuts. She stormed up to my car window . Now try to imagine a horror movie where the maniac is suddenly staring at you inches from your face , eyes bugging out like a crazy person . That damn mask 😷 in my face. You guys know how I feel about the masks! 

I calmly roll my window down and turn my head to her. She is still bugging like she’s going to punch me. I calmly told her she should at least turn her head before marching into the street so she doesn’t get hit by a car that doesn’t see her. I thought I was being logical. 

Whelp, she started screaming under her mask that she’s a pedestrian and it’s a crosswalk. I agreed however I stopped 3 feet before it so GET THE F AWAY FROM ME !!!!! I yelled back. That’s when things became violent . 

She became UNHINGED and started high stepping my car door , repeatedly kicking it . This is my new car I owe $18k on btw. I threw my car in park , fumbled with the door lock , finally got the door open before about the 3rd kick to my door. She was mid-kick when I opened it , so she fell back on the street . 

I was close to losing my temper but I was well aware that she was a woman and I don’t punch, kick , slap or stomp women. However, I will protect myself and my property the best I can bring a civilian with no training on how to do so . 

I was furious at her for putting me in this situation and damaging my car. I bent down and ripped her shopping bags from her hands . My thought was I’ll throw these as far as I can into the street as payback and hopefully she’ll go chase them and I can escape. We’ll that’s not how it went. 

Firstly , small bags of clothes don’t throw very far. It was like trying to throw a feather. The bags only landed like 8 feet away . As I turned to jump into my car and split, she jumps up and tries to get in my car before I do. 

She was almost all the way in my driver side as a grabbed her by the back of her head and peeled out off my my car and just kind of threw her away from the car. 

Now she is playing the victim and started screaming for help . I’m just trying to get away at this point. I was just about to shut my driver door when like the Terminator she jumps back up dives into my driver side window , which is still rolled down from earlier . I’m now in a horror movie. Night if the Living Covidiot. That’s the only way I can describe it. 

She knocked my side view mirror backwards and is now clinging on to my door bending it down . I was wondering why my car wasn’t moving only revving in place .. the emergency brake was on . I calmly told her .. let go of my car, let go of my car , let go of my car.she screams No!! I then popped the e-break and punched it. She flew off , I bailed . What the F just happened???? Holy shit!!! I looked in my rear view and there were like 3 cars behind me. I’m assuming jail is coming for me. 

I called my girlfriend and told her what happened . I got her phone number and wrote it on my arm . No one remembers phone numbers anymore . Now the funny part is , I actually delivered the $4 order I picked up so I wouldn’t lose access to the app. 🤡 I then headed toward home when a local number called me , I answered. 

Who is it? THE POLICE DEPARTMENT!!! 👮‍♀️ 
My life is over.....or is it????

He says “Hi Oside Uber! Do you mind coming back to the scene where the women attacked you? We have her here in the police car 🚔.” I was very calm and compliant . I let him know I was 10 minutes away and headed back over there. 

I show up and there’s like 6 cop suburbans, K-9’s. About 10 cops standing around . No ambulances luckily. He checked the damage to my car and got my statement . They seemed to be holding back laughter over it all. He assured me no one was in trouble. I told him I didn’t intend to press charges. He kind of laughed and said he didn’t think I would . I consider myself lucky she didn’t get hurt . 

I’m sure the Dudley Do-Rights on here will rip me a new one for getting into an altercation with a female , but you never expect these incidents when they happen . 

Everyone is stressed out. My car door has a nice dent in the bottom of it but I was able to bend the door back up so I closes properly . Go ahead, tell me how YOU would’ve handled my situation .


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Would have come to a stop, thought what an idiot pedestrians are as they only have the right of way if they enter the crosswalk while traffic is clear and continued on with my day.
Probably would have thought "stank eye" and either showed disdain or not.

What you did, was as idiotic as it gets. As soon as she cleared the front of your vehicle to "come around to your door" you should have just rolled forward at a normal pace and laughed.

You are, obviously, a very unhinged and possibly mental defective if A) you don't believe the Covid virus is real, is deadlier than "the flu" and that masks actually help reduce the spread. B) you think having that kind of altercation is ever a solution (kinda right there with you as my "temper" makes me stupid at times). C) you can't remember your girlfriends number. FFS dude it is ten digits the first three probably match your number and if you say you can't remember your number you are Definitely mentally defective.

You did ask to be told...if you didn't want honestly you should have said 

"Lie to me about how you would have handled it"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Quite the opposite. I would probably be questioned at the least because once you attack me I don't care if it's man, woman or child. I would have hit her hard and then had some explaining to do.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Would have come to a stop, thought what an idiot pedestrians are as they only have the right of way if they enter the crosswalk while traffic is clear and continued on with my day.
> Probably would have thought "stank eye" and either showed disdain or not.
> 
> What you did, was as idiotic as it gets. As soon as she cleared the front of your vehicle to "come around to your door" you should have just rolled forward at a normal pace and laughed.
> ...


 I was at a red light so I would've had to run the red light to move forward possibly causing an accident. As far as Covid 19. I do not believe it is any more deadly than SARS , the H1N1 virus. 99.8 percent recovery rate if you even get it. The fact that you believe it's a deadly plague yet still drive people around in it is funny to me though .

As far as my memory , I'm pushing 50 years old and I have a lot of stuff filled in my brain . Many songs , many notes many adventures . No I don't have the phone number of the woman I've been dating for 4 months . It just says her name when it rings and a photo of her . Thanks is for stopping by. ✌


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


Since you are in CA, it's possible that you will be charged with attempted murder &#128518;


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

mbd said:


> Since you are in CA, it's possible that you will be charged with attempted murder &#128518;


Sad but true. I'm assuming the witnesses saw it as her attacking me , fortunately . The cop assured me no one was in trouble here. Whatever that means . He said he would call me if he had any more questions.

She must have implicated herself when telling her account of what happened . My main concern was that I fled the scene . However , what do you do when someone is coming after you? Girl or guy


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


Sorry that happened to you. I won't judge because these things happen very quickly and how you react is different for each person. There isn't time to think because it happens so fast so your instincts take over.

You are very lucky that some witnesses must have stayed and spoken to the police or they wouldn't have been so even handed about it. How did the Police get your number to call you?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> At this point I pointed to my eyes and then started to mime like I was walking in place . Basically I was trying to say look for cars when your walking...I did this more in a comical way because I already felt she was over reacting .


I wonder if this was the trigger? huh, maybe?¿ Path of least resistance is to NOT do silly shyte like that. Why cause drama?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Sorry that happened to you. I won't judge because these things happen very quickly and how you react is different for each person. There isn't time to think because it happens so fast so your instincts take over.
> 
> You are very lucky that some witnesses must have stayed and spoken to the police or they wouldn't have been so even handed about it. How did the Police get your number to call you?


Thank you Seamus. I'm actually really embarrassed it happened . I was also reluctant to share my story but I think it's good for us to share our experiences so we can better prepare for what incidents may occur on the job.

The DMV has my phone number so a witness must have seen my plate and gave it to the cops . If this happened between March and August I didn't HAVE a plate on my car, it was stolen lol. They likely would not have found me . I just got a new plate in September .

Also this happened at 11am in a nice neighborhood , not at 3am on a Saturday night. I never in a million years thought this professional chick would've went full gonzo like that first thing in the morning .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


Dont interact with weirdos!

Except here . . .


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I wonder if this was the trigger? huh, maybe?¿ Path of least resistance is to NOT do silly shyte like that. Why cause drama?


She was standing in front of my car blocking it and I felt she was waiting for a response . So I mimed my response of watch out for cars when you are walking . There isn't a magic force field that appears in the crosswalk and protects you from cars that may not see you. At least admit she was cray cray SHalester !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

.p.s. - see societal meltdown thread *


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> At least admit she was cray cray SHalester !


I admit she was triggered. And maybe both parties overreacted. Path of least resistance & no drama. Rules to live by.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I admit she was triggered. And maybe both parties overreacted. Path of least resistance & no drama. Rules to live by.


Yeah I guess so...I'm not really one to be a scared citizen that averts his eyes from others . This is my town too. Maybe she needs your Mr. Miyagi advice . Should I try to snatch the pebble from your hand to gain a higher understanding of life?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> She was standing in front of my car blocking it and I felt she was waiting for a response .


Don't pay no attention to him. He's 1 of those guys who always thinks the driver's always wrong.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm not really one to be a scared citizen that averts his eyes from others


Path of least resistance and no drama does not equate to being 'scared'. Just no need to react when 'on the job'. But yours was food delivery, so maybe with 'food' it's ok? idk. for me, way too much drama to trigger somebody when I'm working. Unless it was my boss of 25yrs. Her, I enjoyed sending into orbit. :thumbup:


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Path of least resistance and no drama does not equate to being 'scared'. Just no need to react when 'on the job'. But yours was food delivery, so maybe with 'food' it's ok? idk. for me, way too much drama to trigger somebody when I'm working. Unless it was my boss of 25yrs. Her, I enjoyed sending into orbit. :thumbup:


Your treatment of your 25 year old boss is similar to this . A younger woman clearly with a clinic type job as she wearing scrubs. I didn't expect the reaction I got from someone who likely has a job of helping people . A crazed homeless person maybe would act this way. I thought I was safe to do the watch out for cars mime. I was practically dancing &#128378;&#127995; in my car when I did it. More comedy than anything .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Your treatment of your 25 year old boss is similar to this


my treatment of my boss? Hahahahahaha. Hey, we yelled at each other too; many times. Yeah, my treatment of her. What about me?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> my treatment of my boss? Hahahahahaha. Hey, we yelled at each other too; many times. Yeah, my treatment of her. What about me?


Well what would you do if your boss kicked you in the crotch after getting tired of your shit? I don't think I would tell you to take the path of least resistance . You assumed she could handle your humor as did I with this masked -up covidiot pedestrian. I mean c'mon! She thinks her mask is going to protect her while she kicks in strangers car doors ?



tohunt4me said:


> .p.s. - see societal meltdown thread *


I didn't want to thread jack that person's thread . I felt my story needed it's own story topic .


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


I can say with all earnestness that I would've driven off without any altercation happening. I never retort or escalate any dealings I may have with any covidiots. I would never hand gesture too her. I've actually had a pedestrian on my hood, his fault. I shook my head an drove off.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Next time just run her over. It would have prevented any of the subsequent events from happening🤷‍♀️

I would have pressed charges. so she would have been liable for the damage to the car. Maybe she will think twice about her actions when she has to sign the check written out to you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I would have pressed charges. so she would have been liable for the damage to the car


clarification needed: press charges before or after you ran her over?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> clarification needed: press charges before or after you ran her over?


Charges apply to the current situation not the hypothetical one


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Charges apply to the current situation not the hypothetical one


might want to read the OP again....methinks.

but, moment is over. You'd run them over and charge them. Got it. :thumbup:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> might want to read the OP again....methinks.
> 
> but, moment is over. You'd run them over and charge them. Got it. :thumbup:


Current situation- press charges

Alternative situation AKA another way to handle the situation- run them over

It's really not that difficult but then again people like to make things difficult . . . me thinks &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


So, assuming this story is true. Who is going to pay for the damage to the door?


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


Why would u not punch, kick, beat, or stomp a woman? And why wouldn't you press charges? From your story, it sounds like she got the best of you and she also damaged your personal property. She won the fight in every aspect.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

El Impulsador said:


> Why would u not punch, kick, beat, or stomp a woman? And why wouldn't you press charges? From your story, it sounds like she got the best of you and she also damaged your personal property. She won the fight in every aspect.


I can't see me NOT being arrested for causing a woman to be hospitalized by my fists or feet . Can't do it. I don't think she got the best of me though. She was the one in the police car , not me.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I can't see me NOT being arrested for causing a woman to be hospitalized by my fists or feet . Can't do it. I don't think she got the best of me though. She was the one in the police car , not me.


Yeah, would not have been pretty if you had lost it and there was a homicide. At that point, the self defense argument would not work.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well here’s the thing.


In the state of Florida vandalism resulting in damages of $1,000 or more is a felony.


Now when it comes to automotive damage $1,000 isn’t much at all.


The kicker is that a citizens arrest is completely legal in the case of a FELONY.


So in the state or Florida I’d let her cause a couple grand in damage then pull a gun on her and zip tie while I waited for the cops to show up. And I know for a fact the cops will show up in the case of me saying I made a citizens arrest they will show up pretty damned fast.


How much damage is $1,000?


Well given how expensive cars are to fix Its Probably less than you would think.


Quite frankly I’d let her cause 2-$3,000 in damage just to be on the safe side.


Reality is that on a high end car $1,000 in damage is a bad scratch.



But this is a case of knowing the laws that are applicable.


For instance If someone where to swipe my laptop at Panera’s 20 years ago I could draw my gun and arrest for felony theft.

However these days I wouldn’t/couldn’t because I know the computer doesn’t have a value or $1,000.


Interestingly a brand new smart phone is easily $1,000z

As far as running her over?


That would only be justified in a red state if they are pointing a gun at you. In a blue state? That’s very debatable.


And just because i would pull the gun for felony damage doesn’t mean I would shoot her, I’d she took off running I’d let her go.

Then I’d call the cops as I pulled a gun on someone.

Whenever you pull a gun on someone it has to be serious enough of a situation to result in the cop being called. Regardless of the outcome you have to call the cops because you just threatened someone (aka brandished a fire arm)



This is all a matter of knowing your rights and knowing your states self defense laws. On some jurisdictions is tell you to just do nothing and then call the cops wait an hour and give up before filing an insurance claim (this would fall under a comprehensive claim)

So really you guys shouldn’t trust anyone’s opinions of what they should do and instead look into the law for your home jurisdiction.


I’m in Florida and I have my terrible opinion. I might be wrong, I have reason to believe I’m right but I wouldn’t be shocked otherwise.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> For instance If someone where to swipe my laptop at Panera's 20 years ago I could


Are you one of those Soyboys that can't afford internet at home?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Current situation- press charges


but but that would be after you ran her over and she got up to 'damage' your car, right?

good luck pressing charges OP; trigger meet gun.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Are you one of those Soyboys that can't afford internet at home?


I actually gained an appreciation for proper coffee from my time living in Europe.

There's something nice about going to a coffee shop foe a few hours and striking out repeatedly trying to land a chick.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I admit she was triggered. And maybe both parties overreacted. Path of least resistance & no drama. Rules to live by.


 While driving in a dense lighted area in Tempe, AZ. On Broadway, this black man comes out of nowhere, running right in front of my car
I slammed on my brakes, scared the crap out of me. I didn't hit him, THANK GOD! He did touch the hood of my car. Stupid people and you can't fix it!!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> ..... how YOU would've handled my situation .


You did great... I might suggest putting it in reverse to drive over her first before taking off, but ya know... that would not end well, so good for you for keeping from doing so... I know I would be tempted lol.


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

Can you replicate and post video of the mime you performed?

It must be something , since it started it all.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> You did great... I might suggest putting it in reverse to drive over her first before taking off, but ya know... that would not end well, so good for you for keeping from doing so... I know I would be tempted lol.


Yeah, you cannot be charged for an "accident". Oops, was so frightened put my car in the wrong gear. The adrenaline just took over.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Once she kicked my car the first time, I would have stayed there with my window closed and let her do all of the damage the she wanted to do while I called 911. I would have also pointed my dash cam to her, then pressed charges.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> I was at a red light so I would've had to run the red light to move forward possibly causing an accident. As far as Covid 19. I do not believe it is any more deadly than SARS , the H1N1 virus. 99.8 percent recovery rate if you even get it. The fact that you believe it's a deadly plague yet still drive people around in it is funny to me though .
> 
> As far as my memory , I'm pushing 50 years old and I have a lot of stuff filled in my brain . Many songs , many notes many adventures . No I don't have the phone number of the woman I've been dating for 4 months . It just says her name when it rings and a photo of her . Thanks is for stopping by. ✌


You came to a hard stop at a red light? That seems to be a root of the incident.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yeah, you cannot be charged for an "accident". Oops, was so frightened put my car in the wrong gear. The adrenaline just took over.


You can absolutely be cited for an accident.


----------



## Killapak (Nov 25, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


You took up a lot of space to simply state : I am a know it all smart arse !


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Never ,,, Never try to instruct how to do to a stranger who made mistakes. They take nothing as their mistake and they are going to be mad.
You stopped 3 feet away and you didn't hit her. I would look into her eyes, staring at her and would drive away.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Perfect example of where the trunk monkey would help!


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Waiting for the coming story about in the future when you randomly pick her up as an Uber pax and she gets in. You start driving, then you both recognize each other and remember the incident.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> So, assuming this story is true. Who is going to pay for the damage to the door?


It's a true story. I could get the police report and find out her name . Take her to small claims for the dent. I would just prefer to never see her again . My car is silver and the dent isn't that noticeable .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> but but that would be after you ran her over and she got up to 'damage' your car, right?
> 
> good luck pressing charges OP; trigger meet gun.


What part of CURRENT situation do you not understand? He didn't run her over. So where are you getting running them over and then pressing charges for the damage?


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...





O-Side Uber said:


> She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street


I believe people who do this - and I'm not even joking - either do not value their life enough to check, or have had serious thoughts about taking their own life.

The only other answer is that they want insurance money, and are willing to die for it.

There's no other explanation why you wouldn't look before entering a roadway/intersection unless you have these thoughts or ideas.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Never have i ever engaged with a pedestrian while in a vehicle. If it was an honest mistake either mine or there I'll always be the 1st to put my hand up and apologize. Not because it'll be my fault a hundred percent of the time because it doesn't cost me anything. This incident would be pretty routine. Then again no one in my city looks or care when they cross the road so pretty used to it. All on their phones usually. Not worth the effort or drama escalating it to anything. 

Not going out driving looking for a punch on or get that kind of excitement in my life :biggrin: but each driver to their own though. Best approach to always tread lightly and politely but if $h!t does hit the fan by no fault of your own... Carry that big stick and use it as an absolute last resort.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


Hmmm..... let's see. Lunatic appears at my window with eyes bugging out. Do I:.

a) roll down my window and engage lunatic
b) get out of there

I'm going to have to go with b).


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Dont interact with weirdos!
> 
> Except here . . .





SHalester said:


> Path of least resistance & no drama. Rules to live by.


I have multiple pedestrian idiots doing dumber stuff than this lady where I live.

99.3% of the time I avoid them.

Two of the top of my head:


Woman jogging early morning wearing dark clothes. Jogging the opposite flow of traffic, right lane, with a sport baby carriage (with baby?). The road is two lanes both direction with good sidewalks on both sides of the road. Little to no street lights, poor ambient light at twilight.
Same road, early morning. Guy jogging, black / dark clothes in full center of the right lane, opposite flow of traffic.
I now use my high beams down this road while driving this road when it is dark.






@Seamus I could use a Trunk Monkey.


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> While driving in a dense lighted area in Tempe, AZ. On Broadway, this black man comes out of nowhere, running right in front of my car
> I slammed on my brakes, scared the crap out of me. I didn't hit him, THANK GOD! He did touch the hood of my car. Stupid people and you can't fix it!!


You just had to say "black man", instead of just "person". Smh... does it make a difference if it's a Chinese person or white guy? Would you step on brake harder or softer?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Other people have touched on it, but I want to address it directly.

Do not engage with crazy people! They have no limits.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

hooj said:


> I believe people who do this - and I'm not even joking - either do not value their life enough to check, or have had serious thoughts about taking their own life.
> 
> The only other answer is that they want insurance money, and are willing to die for it.
> 
> There's no other explanation why you wouldn't look before entering a roadway/intersection unless you have these thoughts or ideas.


Same thing when people walk behind a vehicle that's backing up. Luckily we have backup cameras nowadays but regardless the driver has blind spots and the driver is keeping an eye on all four sides of the vehicle plus the path directly behind them. Obviously no one is able to watch all of those areas at once. Yet I'm dumbfounded at the number of people who just Mosey on out, directly into our path. I don't know who raised these people or at what point they actually thought that was a smart idea. Im Pretty sure do not walk out behind a moving vehicle was drilled into our head around the same time we were taught to look both ways before crossing the street


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


I would have stepped out of my car and stopped her from damaging my car and if she became violent with me I would have shot her.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> I would have stepped out of my car and stopped her from damaging my car and if she became violent with me I would have shot her.


No, you wouldn't have. All these people talking about their violent fantasies.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

I have seen your vehicle, she should have taken a piss on it. You got off easy











Monkeyman4394 said:


> No, you wouldn't have. All these people talking about their violent fantasies.


All these internet tough guys, probably still living with their mother


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> This is the one of the best ways to stay our of trouble the problem is this country has gotten so crazy that it can happen anywhere, one minute you are safe and say shopping at your local Walmart or wherever and next you're under attack from racists, crazy's, sexists or far left or right nutcases, be ready to pull your fire arm and shoot to kill this is the best way to stay safe in USA.
> 
> I have carried for many years and I have only come close one time when this white POS with a mohawk was looking for trouble, I stood my ground and had my firearm on my car seat ready to kill the @@@@@@@ and I think he got the message and kept walking, and for those of you who think it's talk you should think again someone gets violent with me or many of us we will pull and shoot you in a split second.
> 
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Uh huh.


I'll give you a great example of why I don't take chances with anyone, if you try to hurt me you are trying to kill me in my mind.

I had a friend who is now dead. For many years anyone who knew this guy in Fort Lauderdale/Miami wondered how this guy driving the best brand new cars and great house, we all knew he was a crazy white boy from the beatings he would do from being a bouncer in different bars in area, and he would disappear always for a few days to a week or so, one day around 20 years ago he gets arrested from a murder he committed almost 20 years earlier, it all came out at this point he was a leader of a hit squad back in the Miami cocaine days and was estimated to be responsible for over 100+ hits, you just never know do you.

My question to you is why is it so aggravating to people like you that there are people like me out here very willing to protect ourselves with deadly force if someone were to assault us? I have never been arrested in my life not even a speeding ticket in 12 years and maybe 5 in my whole life and a veteran, I don't bother anyone.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> I'll give you a great example of why I don't take chances with anyone, if you try to hurt me you are trying to kill me in my mind.
> 
> I had a friend who is now dead. For many years anyone who knew this guy in Fort Lauderdale/Miami wondered how this guy driving the best brand new cars and great house, we all knew he was a crazy white boy from the beatings he would do from being a bouncer in different bars in area, and he would disappear always for a few days to a week or so, one day around 20 years ago he gets arrested from a murder he committed almost 20 years earlier, it all came out at this point he was a leader of a hit squad back in the Miami cocaine days and was estimated to be responsible for over 100+ hits, you just never know do you.


Okay. I totally believe you. That "Frank" guy, he's a killer. Hey, everybody, he's a bad mother****er. You need a theme song. I'm in awe of you.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Okay. I totally believe you. That "Frank" guy, he's a killer. Hey, everybody, he's a bad [email protected]@@@er. You need a theme song. I'm in awe of you.


You are a punk this is the problem, a real life internet tough guy who is afraid of his own shadow. And by the way shootings and killings by all races occur daily around the world and USA so why are you so surprised?


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> While driving in a dense lighted area in Tempe, AZ. On Broadway, this black man comes out of nowhere, running right in front of my car
> I slammed on my brakes, scared the crap out of me. I didn't hit him, THANK GOD! He did touch the hood of my car. Stupid people and you can't fix it!!


Just to clarify from your story and verbage. So, do you think all "black" people are stupid? Because I noticed you stated, "stupid people". If it was just this one particular "black" person that did something not so smart, shouldn't you use the term "person" instead of "people". You're a low IQ person because you come out on public rideshare forums voicing your displeasure about African Americans. Karma hates racists so something bad will happen to you.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

El Impulsador said:


> You just had to say "black man", instead of just "person". Smh... does it make a difference if it's a Chinese person or white guy? Would you step on brake harder or softer?


Well, at least you know why we have a serious racism problem in this country.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Lets stay on point. The story is about 2 crazy white people.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> Lets stay on point. The story is about 2 crazy white people.


Shit. We did digress a bit. Let's get our toes back on the curb.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Same thing when people walk behind a vehicle that's backing up. Luckily we have backup cameras nowadays but regardless the driver has blind spots and the driver is keeping an eye on all four sides of the vehicle plus the path directly behind them. Obviously no one is able to watch all of those areas at once. Yet I'm dumbfounded at the number of people who just Mosey on out, directly into our path. I don't know who raised these people or at what point they actually thought that was a smart idea. Im Pretty sure do not walk out behind a moving vehicle was drilled into our head around the same time we were taught to look both ways before crossing the street


I think it was grade 1.

Look left. Look right. Look left again before crossing.

When crossing an intersection you look first for the cars making right turns, then you look for those making left turns and then again for right-turning cars.

If you don't value your life, then don't do anything and just walk...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The topic of this thread is...

_*My car got attacked by a pedestrian *_​


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

“If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle.”
– Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

El Impulsador said:


> You just had to say "black man", instead of just "person". Smh... does it make a difference if it's a Chinese person or white guy? Would you step on brake harder or softer?


Uh, a black guy is harder to see in the dark. What is the problem with saying this?

Not every racial comment is racist, stop looking to be offended


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


Your only error was in not pressing charges. People like that should NOT be allowed to get away with actions like that. Plus, your insurance company will probably give you shit about paying for the damages. She should pay for them.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Uh, a black guy is harder to see in the dark. What is the problem with saying this?
> 
> Not every racial comment is racist, stop looking to be offended


When I was in the military they say no to that, the black guy shines so you can see them.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> Your only error was in not pressing charges. People like that should NOT be allowed to get away with actions like that. Plus, your insurance company will probably give you shit about paying for the damages. She should pay for them.


I didn't report the damage to my insurance and don't plan to either. My car is silver and it's not that obvious of a dent . I might even be able to pull the dent out with a suction kit or something . I can still sue her for damages , but I'd rather move on.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> What part of CURRENT situation do you not understand?


Assuming again? <sigh> Understood perfectly. You, on the other hand, did not.

Sarcasm and humor; some just don't get it....

Read your reply again, and tell me what you were thinking with YOUR attempt of humor. <sigh II>

Next.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Dont interact with weirdos!
> 
> Except here . . .


You are always logged in

The fact certain people including the OP make this about covid is very telling.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

mbd said:


> Since you are in CA, it's possible that you will be charged with attempted murder &#128518;


If you go back and murder her, CA will let you out of jail to protect you from the VIRUS!



O-Side Uber said:


> I can't see me NOT being arrested for causing a woman to be hospitalized by my fists or feet . Can't do it. I don't think she got the best of me though. She was the one in the police car , not me.


Why was she detained? Who called the police? How did the police pre-determine you were not criminally liable?
Inquiring minds want to know



O-Side Uber said:


> She was standing in front of my car blocking it and I felt she was waiting for a response . So I mimed my response of watch out for cars when you are walking . There isn't a magic force field that appears in the crosswalk and protects you from cars that may not see you. At least admit she was cray cray SHalester !


The force field is actually an APP. Now you know why pedestrians keep their eyes glued to the phone  They need to verify the Force Field App is still running.



O-Side Uber said:


> She was standing in front of my car blocking it and I felt she was waiting for a response . So I mimed my response of watch out for cars when you are walking . There isn't a magic force field that appears in the crosswalk and protects you from cars that may not see you. At least admit she was cray cray SHalester !


The force field is actually an APP. Now you know why pedestrians keep their eyes glued to the phone They need to verify the Force Field App is still running. 


O-Side Uber said:


> Your treatment of your 25 year old boss is similar to this . A younger woman clearly with a clinic type job as she wearing scrubs. I didn't expect the reaction I got from someone who likely has a job of helping people . A crazed homeless person maybe would act this way. I thought I was safe to do the watch out for cars mime. I was practically dancing &#128378;&#127995; in my car when I did it. More comedy than anything .


You made her late for her COVID TiK Tok video


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> If you go back and murder her, CA will let you out of jail to protect you from the VIRUS!
> 
> 
> Why was she detained? Who called the police? How did the police pre-determine you were not criminally liable?
> ...


I should've asked the cops more probing questions ! The officer told me on the phone that she was in the police car . I'm assuming between the witness testimony and the suspect's statements... the cops determined she was in the wrong and I was not . I will get a copy of the police report next week and share the details with you all.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I can still sue her for damages , but I'd rather move on.


That's your wisest choice. The odds of her having assets you collect on are low.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> "If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle."
> - Abraham Lincoln


"Appear weak when you are strong and strong when you are weak"

_Sun Tzu_


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Uh, a black guy is harder to see in the dark. What is the problem with saying this?
> 
> Not every racial comment is racist, stop looking to be offended


I agree, it's just a simple fact. The worst is a Black guy in black clothes head to toe riding a black bike at 4 am.

and it's like crap where the hell did he come from when he darts across the road in front of you

There is nothing racists about that ..sure it can be made racists but as it is it's just an observation.

most are just trying to look cool ..all in black ..white guys as well, others are using it to hide themselves as they ride their bikes around breaking into cars etc.. That time of day..4am


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> "Appear weak when you are strong and strong when you are weak"
> 
> _Sun Tzu_


I was wondering if anyone would catch the misattribution.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

dauction said:


> I agree, it's just a simple fact. The worst is a Black guy in black clothes head to toe riding a black bike at 4 am.
> 
> and it's like crap where the hell did he come from when he darts across the road in front of you
> 
> ...


Reverend Sharpton will be responding shortly.................


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

My real problem is with antifa. I must have run over a dozen of them in 2020 because they’re always dressed in all black and always on foot.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Uh, a black guy is harder to see in the dark. What is the problem with saying this?
> 
> Not every racial comment is racist, stop looking to be offended


The honorable Reverend Al Sharpton will respond shortly.












waldowainthrop said:


> My real problem is with antifa. I must have run over a dozen of them in 2020 because they're always dressed in all black and always on foot.


Maybe Biden will provide better clothing for them in future to prevent this.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> Maybe Biden will provide better clothing for them in future to prevent this.


Something has to be done!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> My real problem is with antifa. I must have run over a dozen of them in 2020 because they're always dressed in all black and always on foot.


Damn bones cause flat tires !


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

MHR said:


> The topic of this thread is...
> 
> _*My car got attacked by a pedestrian *_​


No problem. Just don't "deactivate" me or "deduct" points again when I start talking like that in my posts. No problem.



Boca Ratman said:


> Uh, a black guy is harder to see in the dark. What is the problem with saying this?
> 
> Not every racial comment is racist, stop looking to be offended


Oh yeah. That's like when I have a hard time seeing white people on a light foggy day. Reminds me of this white guy I almost ran over one time, he was eating a greasy cheeseburger wearing a wife beater walking towards a broken down dodge truck on the roadside. I understand. My apologies cuz it happens to me too.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

El Impulsador said:


> No problem. Just don't "deactivate" me or "deduct" points again when I start talking like that in my posts. No problem.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. That's like when I have a hard time seeing white people on a light foggy day. Reminds me of this white guy I almost ran over one time, he was eating a greasy cheeseburger wearing a wife beater walking towards a broken down dodge truck on the roadside. I understand. My apologies cuz it happens to me too.


I get it, too much generalizing going on.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

El Impulsador said:


> Oh yeah. That's like when I have a hard time seeing white people on a light foggy day. Reminds me of this white guy I almost ran over one time, he was eating a greasy cheeseburger wearing a wife beater walking towards a broken down dodge truck on the roadside. I understand. My apologies cuz it happens to me too.


Yeah, its almost exactly the same thing except for your racist comments.

Grow up.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


Welcome to SF. My mirror got hit by a bike while I was stopped at a red light


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Da Ub said:


> Welcome to SF. My mirror got hit by a bike while I was stopped at a red light


Bicycle or angry motorcyclist?


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Bicycle or angry motorcyclist?


Bicycle. A jump bike actually


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, its almost exactly the same thing except for your racist comments.
> 
> Grow up.


Don't be mad bro. I just stated facts. I bet your face turned very red. Lol.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well here's the thing.
> 
> In the state of Florida vandalism resulting in damages of $1,000 or more is a felony.
> 
> ...


I don't know about Florida, but in all the states I've researched, you generally cannot pull a gun on someone to do a citizens arrest. Only reasonable force may be used for an arrest. Deadly force generally cannot be used unless you are in fear of serious bodily harm or death that would justify shooting someone over.

Also, you aren't required to call the police on yourself for pulling a gun on someone else. That violates the 5th Amendment right against self incrimination.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I don't know about Florida, but in all the states I've researched, you generally cannot pull a gun on someone to do a citizens arrest. Only reasonable force may be used for an arrest. Deadly force generally cannot be used unless you are in fear of serious bodily harm or death that would justify shooting someone over.
> 
> Also, you aren't required to call the police on yourself for pulling a gun on someone else. That violates the 5th Amendment right against self incrimination.


1. Well yes and no, the simple reality is that the vast majority of things you can actually do a citizens arrest for are violent felonies that if you witness you would be justified in drawing a gun to stop them anyway.


A murder crime.
A case of aggravated battery or aggravated assault.
A case of child abuse.
A case of domestic violence.
A burglary crime.
A case of battery on a police officer or firefighter.
Possession of a controlled substance crime, excluding marijuana.
A case of kidnapping.
A grand theft crime.
A case of stalking.
A case of incest.
A carjacking crime.
A case of resisting an officer using violence.
A case of sex crimes, including rape.
A drug trafficking crime.
A robbery crime.
A case of carrying a concealed weapon.

Let's go through the list of situations where if I witnessed this where I would want to draw a gun in order to stop the crime in progress.


A murder crime. (Yes)
A case of aggravated battery or aggravated assault. (Yes)
A case of child abuse. (Yes)
A case of domestic violence. (Yes)
A burglary crime. (Yes) {if it was my house}
A case of battery on a police officer or firefighter. (Yes)
Possession of a controlled substance crime, excluding marijuana.
A case of kidnapping. (Yes)
A grand theft crime.
A case of stalking. (Yes)
A case of incest. 
A carjacking crime. (Yes)
A case of resisting an officer using violence. (Yes)
A case of sex crimes, including rape. (Yes)
A drug trafficking crime.
A robbery crime. (Yes)
A case of carrying a concealed weapon.
Basically the only thing that isn't high level violence related would be grand theft auto, drunk driving, drug trafficking, ect. For instance if i witnessed someone attempting to steal my car out of my driveway I'm going to draw and jam their face into the dirt and restrain them with zip ties.

But with a citizens arrest it has to be a felony, the vast majority of which are _violent_ in nature.

2. While yes you are correct, your not _required_ to but the act of pulling a gun on someone without reason is a crime and if you don't call the cops on them they can call the cops on you. It comes down to wanting to be the first one to call the cops and get your story on record. Frankly there's no situation I can imagine drawing my sidearm in public that would not result in a police report. And since pulling a gun on someone in self defense isn't a crime your not actually self incriminating, your reporting the crime that you actually drew for in the first place.

So while i could citizens arrest someone for a felony, and i can draw a gun on someone for commiting certain felonies, i cannot draw a gun on someone for commiting ALL felonies you are correct.

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes...ing=&URL=0700-0799/0790/Sections/0790.10.html
_790.10 Improper exhibition of dangerous weapons or firearms.-If any person having or carrying any dirk, sword, sword cane, firearm, electric weapon or device, or other weapon shall, in the presence of one or more persons, exhibit the same in a rude, careless, angry, or threatening manner, not in necessary self-defense, the person so offending shall be guilty of a misdemeanor of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083._

Basically if it's not in self defense pulling a gun on someone is a crime. Let's say a hoodrat pulls a knife on me and he orders "give me all your cash or i'll cut you"

So i pull a gun on him and "Drop the knife and leave the car right now or I'll drop you"

Let's say this happens at the greyhound bus station and someone witnesses me pulling a gun on this thug and he takes off running. And that person who witnesses it decides to call the cops on me for pulling a gun on some poor innocent minority because I'm an evil racist cab driver.

Yeah I'd better have a police report on that incident or else that "witness" who never saw the knife could make my life real miserable.

But basically with a citizens arrest they happen more often than one would think but you just don't recognize they are citizens arrests.

Basically any time a crime is stopped by citizens that's a citizens arrest.

If i shot a guy in the kneecap, secured his firearm and held him at gunpoint until the police showed up?

Also a citizens arrest technically...

Let's say I just pull a gun on him and stand outside the door with my gun drawn while I wait for the cops to come?

Also a citizens arrest...

My preference would be face down in the dirt with their hands behind their back to be honest.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 1. Well yes and no, the simple reality is that the vast majority of things you can actually do a citizens arrest for are violent felonies that if you witness you would be justified in drawing a gun to stop them anyway.
> 
> 
> A murder crime.
> ...


* That would be the two lunatics on their front lawns*

Gun laws vary state by state. Most of the things on your list are going to put your self in legal jeopardy in more than half the country


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Gun laws vary state by state. Most of the things on your list are going to put your self in legal jeopardy in more than half the country


35 states have stand your ground laws, 70%.










If the gun is legally owned, for any of the above situations, getting in trouble would be the exception in any state.

He's not talking about drawing on some kid for riding his bike on his lawn.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> 35 states have stand your ground laws, 70%.
> 
> View attachment 531417
> 
> ...


Much of that list will not be covered by stand your ground. And the last one will just get you killed. If I am carrying ccw and you pull on me for carrying ............

You should have already murdered me.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


i would have driven away. this job is useless as it is don't want to make it worse.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Much of that list will not be covered by stand your ground. And the last one will just get you killed. If I am carrying ccw and you pull on me for carrying ............
> 
> You should have already murdered me.


Did you see how i didn't put (yes) next to many items on the list?

But if a cop was getting murdered i'm pretty sure if i put a cap in the attacker's face i'd get a medal for that.

Some of the list i wouldn't draw, not going to deny that. But a lot of it I would.

Took me all of 5 minutes to find this example, dude wasn't charged for putting 3 rounds in a guy beating the hell out of a deputy.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


Damn dude, I'm not judging you, we've all been in situations like that. You have every right to protect your property regardless of what the sex of the person is. Glad to hear nothing happen to you. How did they get your phone number to call you back to the scene? You're right about everyone being on edge, it's all over the world. Why do you think gun sales are up 500%!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Erik M said:


> Damn dude, I'm not judging you, we've all been in situations like that. You have every right to protect your property regardless of what the sex of the person is. Glad to hear nothing happen to you. How did they get your phone number to call you back to the scene? You're right about everyone being on edge, it's all over the world. Why do you think gun sales are up 500%!


The California DMV most certainly has my cell number . There were witnesses behind me at the traffic light . One of them likely took my plate and gave it to the cops .


----------



## Kick poor Ant in guts (Jul 10, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


Yes I've seen her too - female in scrubs of African American appearance


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had just picked-up a delivery order from an outdoor shopping mall and was leaving the place when this incident took place. I had pulled out of the shopping center and came up on a streetlight with a crosswalk. The light was turning orange so I slowed to stop for it.
> 
> As I was coming to a stop, this woman appeared in the crosswalk and I had to give the brakes a somewhat hard stop because I didn't want to risk coming too close to her in the crosswalk. She had not even turned her head to look for cars when she stepped into the street . She seemingly appeared out of no where.
> 
> ...


What an awesome story! Thank you so much for it. You just made my night


----------

